# [gelöst] Prozessor Xeon MP 3 GHz - kann er VT?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Hab mich entschieden für Virtualisierung was gutes gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Leider sind Beschreibungen oft sehr spärlich. Gekauft hatte ich bereits nen IBM xseries. Leider hat die Post das Teil geschrottet. Nun hab ich einen HP ProLiant DL580 G2 im Auge. Das Teil hat Xeon MP 3 GHz.  Er soll 64bit und VT können. Die Meinungen sind widersprüchlich. Hier hab ich ne Seite mit Infos gefunden: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20MP%203%20GHz%20-%20RK80546KF0808M.html

Laut Wikipedia hat dieser Prozessor die 64bit und kann auch VT. : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Virtualization_Technology

Was sagt ihr dazu?

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Wed Mar 23, 2011 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schnulli

der sollte VT können.. als Flags würdeich -march=core2 setzen

----------

## Hollowman

Infos zu Intel Prozessoren findest du am besten hier:

http://ark.intel.com/

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> der sollte VT können.. als Flags würdeich -march=core2 setzen

 

ist ziemlich unnötig, alle neuen gcc versionen verstehen -march=native

----------

## Christian99

ich hab mich auch vor ner weile mal zum ausprobieren mit virtualisierung beschäftigt, und was ich mich so noch erinnern kann, wäre es vo vorteil, wenn dein chipsatz  iommu bzw vt-d wie es bei intel heißt, unterstützt. hab zwar nicht so ganz verstanden, was das das macht, hat aber irgendwas mit hardwarezugriff von den virtuellen maschinen aus zu tun. Vielleicht kannst dus ja gebrauchen.

----------

## Schnulli

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   der sollte VT können.. als Flags würdeich -march=core2 setzen 
> 
> ist ziemlich unnötig, alle neuen gcc versionen verstehen -march=native

 

HI scythe

stimmt, habs gerade nachgeschaut, da kannst du mal sehen mit was für altem Murks wir uns bisher ärgern mussten

----------

## Max Steel

erste Anlaufstelle für die Funktionen deines Prozessors ist /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ja, ich glaube auch das die CPU 64bit und VT kann. Auch wenn nicht alles so gut dokumentiert ist, weist alles auf das Ergebnis hin. Werd mir so ein HP-Teil zulegen.  :Smile: 

lg

boospy

----------

## Necoro

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> erste Anlaufstelle für die Funktionen deines Prozessors ist /proc/cpuinfo

 

Was sich nur schlecht macht, wenn man sich über einen zu kaufenden Prozessor informiert  :Smile:  Oder gibts auch /proc/future/cpuinfo?  :Cool: 

----------

## Max Steel

Okay *Weißefahnehiss*

Wie war das?. Erst lesen dann schreiben.

(/dev/glaskugel *hust*  :Very Happy: )

----------

